# spot and stalk



## JxMAN25 (Apr 3, 2009)

hey guys this is my firs time posting on the bow hunting forum. Im new to bow hunting and hunting all together. im going rabbit, and deer hunting this year with my new bow. I have never done much hunting and i have had people tell me that spot and stalking is one of the best ways to hunt any game. What exactly is this. How do you do it. thanks jesse


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

I googled "spot and stalk hunting" and coincedently an article written on this website was the first thing to come up; Google is your friend.

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/spotandstalk.php

IMO, it doesn't get any harder than spot and stalk hunting with a bow. There is also nothing more rewarding. Of course I wouldn't know that from experience, yet.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

i've shot maybe 10-12 deer in their bed. it a is super exilerating way to bowhunt. conditions have to be right, wind,moisture,terrain,ect. once you decide on a stalk, slow WAY down and take your time. study every inch of terrain. move when the wind gusts.stalking a lone deer is very doable. doing so when other deer are near is tough.a lone buck near rutting time can be downright easy (well not really) but after an all night prowl, they can be in some weird places at daybreak. once missed a 140-150 at 4 yards


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Amen to what Bearhunter says-right down to the 'miss' part.  
The Dakotas are made for this type of hard hunting.


----------



## JxMAN25 (Apr 3, 2009)

i have allready read the article on this forum. But it dident really even go into the dynamics of how to. This may seem like a stupid question to some of you but this is all new to me. How do you stalk game weither its deer or rabbit. i have searched for this on the web but have not come up with much? Jesse


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

best advise is to just do it. it won't work every time. practice reading body language of the deer,fox,ect. to many variables to give detailed instructions. just slow down and take your time. most of my stalks have been blown by me getting careless and hurrying. my favorites are when they bed along a fence line. also, don't nock an arrow till you get in range.


----------



## JxMAN25 (Apr 3, 2009)

ok thanks guys. been a big help


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Couple more thoughts.Obviously you must defeat all critter defenses to succeed.
So 'smell 'requires wind current knowledge(direction alone isn't enough cause terrain alters air flow-think water,where would water flow here which often,not always,is how scent flows).
'Sound'(hearing)requires thought on clothing,shoe type,type of terrain/undergrowth,wind strength etc.(ie,don't stalk in dry corn absent wind,or don't wear nylon,or don't wear hard vibram soled boots in dried leaves,or...)
'Sight' is important of course but you should really try use yours to the greatest possible advantage.Stay out of sight early in the stalk if possible but you MUST close the distance smartly-you need to set goals to specific landmarks on your route.Then,when you get to a landmark,start again with your next goal or landmark.Once you're 'in sight' for the closing few yards or anytime you're 'in sight' for that matter,focus on the critters 'cycle' if you can determine it.I mean watch(glass)him first.Most have a routine-ie,they look up every so often,or their ears 'flicker' at sounds and then look up,or....whatever.They usually can be read a bit with careful observation so you know when to stop and wait.
You have a great advantage if you can keep the critter in sight your last few yards pre shot.
Create a well thought total plan before you start=smart thinking.You may have to alter it but start smart having considered all critter senses.
Good hunting!


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

:thumb: :thumb:


----------

